# RAFFLE #20



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>



I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

sent for 86


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

payment sent fo 59


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

payment sent 44 45 21


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

payment sent for 65


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Payment sent for #66


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

sent payment for #64 

lets knock this out by tonight!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

payment sent for 11,4,81


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Payment sent for #31


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Payment sent for 63&76 :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 15 2009, 03:53 PM~14485108
> *Payment sent for 63&76 :cheesy:  uffin:
> *


  G/L Homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thanks man... same to you.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 15 2009, 03:56 PM~14485145
> *thanks man... same to you.
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

72,61,22


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

C'mon lucky number 66


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

payment sent for 9 and 68


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 15 2009, 07:12 PM~14485902
> *72,61,22
> *


dude if you win again you totally gotta sell me a set.. lol.. :biggrin: 
just buggin man..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

32,62,82 if you please


goin for win #2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

check ya pm JD


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

payment sent for 83!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

when i win i hope you let me upgrade to 60s! lol... 

ttt.. 

come on homies, $15 for a chance at some Z's! thats cheaper than dinner!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 16 2009, 07:16 AM~14490709
> *when i win i hope you let me upgrade to 60s! lol...
> 
> ttt..
> ...


no problem


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

What's the update?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 15 2009, 05:12 PM~14485902
> *72,61,22
> *


G/L Homie


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 16 2009, 03:36 PM~14494994
> *G/L Homie
> *


  U 2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Payment sent for #54


----------



## 1BADASSCUT (Jan 3, 2005)

Payment sent for #14,10 and 96


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn, your on top of the updates... had just posted my number when I noticed it was already showing :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS CAUSE IM STUCK IN BED WITH A LOCKED UP BACK


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 16 2009, 10:29 PM~14497740
> *THATS CAUSE IM STUCK IN BED WITH A LOCKED UP BACK
> *



damn sorry to hear man. I got lumbar stinosis. my lower spine is messed up and hurts all the time. 

I been in bed and in n out the hospital for the past 2 months for my fot too


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 16 2009, 08:39 PM~14497837
> *damn sorry to hear man.  I got lumbar stinosis.  my lower spine is messed up and hurts all the time.
> 
> I been in bed and in n out the hospital for the past 2 months for my fot too
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAN TAKE CARE


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 16 2009, 11:11 PM~14498182
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAN TAKE CARE
> *



Thats the reason Im not in this raffle and i got all these post hahaha. No paychecks.  

hopefully ill get in one in the near future tho :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 16 2009, 09:32 PM~14498424
> *Thats the reason Im not in this raffle and i got all these post hahaha.  No paychecks.
> 
> hopefully ill get in one in the near future tho  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

payment sent for number 26 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

69 numbers to go! Lets get this shit over wit! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey JD You've got money! 42, 62, 80




> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 16 2009, 08:59 PM~14498748
> *69 numbers  to go! Lets get this shit over wit! :biggrin:
> *


66 numbers :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

41 & 38 now are gone!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Just paid for #8 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

JUST PAID FOR #51 AND #95 !! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money sent for 53,55,56,57,58


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt homies... lets close this out so we can have a drawin by saturday, i want my wheels!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump...


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> I JUST CALLED FEDEX MY RIMS HAVEN'T ARRIVED YET. LET GET THIS OVER WITH!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> > I JUST CALLED FEDEX MY RIMS HAVEN'T ARRIVED YET. LET GET THIS OVER WITH!
> 
> 
> You can keep callin homie, but your just going to keep dissapointing yourself because they are mine!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

payment sent for 25 & 73


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

i got 40 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

payment sent for 27, 78


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 17 2009, 08:43 AM~14502247
> *You can keep callin homie, but your just going to keep dissapointing yourself because they are mine!!
> *


Just got my tracking # are on the away. EPA next week , told them to gift warp. :cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JUST SENT FOR #5!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn people it 15 fuckin bux buy sum damn tickets so I can get my Z's, I already got it in my sig, dont make me be a liar :biggrin:


----------



## dirtybird (Sep 10, 2005)

Payment sent for #91.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

i got 60


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey JD i sent payment for #8, but i do not see my name on the board. let me know if there is a problem?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

common peoples.. half way there..
make me a winner.. lol


edit:.. uhhh.. i mean.. bump.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> >
> > 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> >
> > ...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT

$15 for a shot at some Z's, beats using those singles at the titty bar then findin out the bitch has herpes! 

step up guys


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 17 2009, 07:48 PM~14507543
> *Hey JD i sent payment for #8, but i do not see my name on the board. let me know if there is a problem?
> *


I DONT SEE A PAYMENT WHAT NAME IS IT UNDER


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey JD The payment is under mr.brown for #8.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 18 2009, 02:40 PM~14512212
> *Hey JD The payment is under mr.brown for #8.
> *


Look I'm not trin to be an ass but I know ur screen name I need your name


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

payment sent 4 # 1,23,84


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets finish this up!

started too close to the weekend


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 19 2009, 12:55 AM~14513952
> *lets finish this up!
> 
> started too close to the weekend
> *


x2 Wanna see who wins before I head out to vegas in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey JD.... You've got money! #98


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT KNOW WERE THESE PAYMENTS ARE GETTIN SENT TO BUT I DONT SEE THEM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

My bad JD the name is Abraham, sent it to the address you have on there my paypal says the money is unclaimed.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 19 2009, 02:03 AM~14515790
> *My bad JD the name is Abraham, sent it to the address you have on there my paypal says the money is unclaimed.
> *


YOU MUST HAVE A TYPO
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Ill check it and resend if i have too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cut and paste.. best way to do it.. no mistakes that way..

BUMP


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

for reals cut and paste

hurry up homies i want my wheels lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 19 2009, 05:27 AM~14516153
> *for reals cut and paste
> 
> hurry up homies Regal Ryda wants his wheels lol
> *


 fixed it for you...lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

i sent my payment to ur email through [email protected] is this right


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jul 19 2009, 03:07 AM~14515798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you be the judge


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay let's try again, just payed for #8 :thumbsup: it should go through this time.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Jul 19 2009, 12:32 PM~14517367
> *i sent my payment to ur email through [email protected] is this right
> *


lets try this again 

whats your name


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

47 more! hurry up and buy! :rant:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS SO EASY TO TYPE YOUR NAME AND NUMBERS IN YOUR CHOICE

IT MAKES THINGS RUN ALOT SMOTHER 

THEN IF YOUR NOT ON THE BOARD AND ASK WHY AND I ASK FOR YOUR NAME THAT MEANS I WANT THE NAME NOT EMAIL ADDRESS OR SCREEN NAME THAT THE PAYMENT IS UNDER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

I'll take #17 & 88
you have sent $30.00 USD to BIG BODY CUSTOMS....


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> >
> > 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> >
> > ...


----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

payment sent for 3 and 18


----------



## chuyleal48 (Aug 20, 2008)

payment sent for 47, 100 and 87


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

woohoo.. only 35 more till i get my new wheels...
uhh.. i mean BUMP.. lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 20 2009, 03:42 PM~14528397
> *woohoo.. only 35 more till CHUKO get's his new wheels...
> uhh.. i mean BUMP.. lol
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

money sent for number 50 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 20 2009, 05:46 PM~14528438
> *Thanks Homie :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: 
just kidding homie.. haha..
:biggrin:


----------



## 1BADASSCUT (Jan 3, 2005)

come on guys only $15 for a new set of Z's, can't beat that......


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

number 74 paid


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt,,,, get a spot guys!


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 20 2009, 11:52 PM~14534028
> *THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> ...





Dont let this slow down everybody  I want to be able to put:

I only paid $30.00 for my Zenith's

<span style=\'color:green\'>In my signature. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 21 2009, 01:16 PM~14538216
> *Dont let this slow down everybody   I want to be able to put:
> 
> I only paid $30.00 for my Zenith's
> ...


same here!!! lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

You two disgust me!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 21 2009, 11:16 AM~14538216
> *Dont let this slow down everybody   I want to be able to put:
> 
> I only paid $30.00 for my Zenith's
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I want mine to say"proud member of the hundred bux Zenith club"

I'm halfway there


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 21 2009, 03:08 PM~14540268
> *I want mine to say"proud member of the hundred bux Zenith club"
> 
> I'm halfway there
> *


Shit mine's going to say proud member of the most expensive set of all chrome 72 zeniths in the world!! LOL


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14540420
> *Shit mine's going to say proud member of the most expensive set of all chrome 72 zeniths in the world!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Special touch?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

call us ?????????


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 21 2009, 03:41 PM~14539965
> *You two disgust me!!!
> *


haha.. 
thats only in this raffle though. got 60 in the other one. lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ok ttt... 

step up guys...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hurry up and buy.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 21 2009, 05:51 PM~14541402
> *Special touch?
> *


Something to do with MJ?


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

any numbers left i set up paypal just for this raffle...lol wtf


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 22 2009, 11:00 AM~14548895
> *Something to do with MJ?
> *


You gettin excited? :0


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

payment sent for 16, i should only need one this time lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

20 and 67. Will send paypal when I get off work


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jul 21 2009, 09:17 PM~14543479
> *call us    ?????????
> *


but u wont ship and im not entirely sure about the strength of your spokes. no pics hoppin....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 PM~14548980
> *any numbers left i set up paypal just for this raffle...lol wtf
> *


yeah there are some left. not a whole lot though. better get in while you still can man...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

33 spots til HAZE gets his Z's :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Will update later tonite


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 22 2009, 06:40 PM~14553150
> *20 and 67. Will send paypal when I get off work
> *


Sent :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

$15 buys a hammer and an entry?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jul 23 2009, 03:13 AM~14557536
> *$15 buys a hammer and an entry?
> *


 :twak: 
Paypal will not accept money if it says "raffle" hammer is just the code word. :uh: 
Now hurry up and buy so I can win.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

people are so fuckin flakey on this for some reason... 

i wait forever to get my lucky number.. i cant throw in too much cash so I could only afford one number.. there isnt a single guy on this site that doesnt want a set of Zs... wtf! 

$15 guys... any number can win, JD even posts vids of the drawing.. this shit cannot be rigged... 

take a risk, buy a number instead of lunch and you might be rollin z's next time you bring out the car!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 23 2009, 09:55 AM~14559662
> *people are so fuckin flakey on this for some reason...
> 
> i wait forever to get my lucky number.. i cant throw in too much cash so I could only afford one number.. there isnt a single guy on this site that doesnt want a set of Zs... wtf!
> ...


nobody seems to grasp that concept....I mean damn 15 bux for a set of the finest custom crafted wheels in the world, damn I'm all in, I cant wait to win a set to build a car around


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

for REAL.. 

if JD would let me I would take #64 in every raffle he ever has


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 23 2009, 10:55 AM~14560106
> *for REAL..
> 
> if JD would let me I would take #64 in every raffle he ever has
> *


takes too long to do a quick raffle, damn this shulda been done 4 days ago...even at the reduced ticket price


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 22 2009, 09:34 PM~14555335
> *33 spots til HAZE gets his Z's :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

number 92 payment being sent


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

buy spots, i need my Z's


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I'll have to buy a couple of more spots to get this thing going. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Just paid for 6, 7, and 24 Let's get this raffle over with. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

everybody buy one more so we can finish. I'll take #19


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok Ok I'll take numbers 43, 46 & 49

Money sent


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 24 2009, 12:42 PM~14570239
> *Ok Ok I'll take numbers 43, 46 & 49
> 
> Money sent
> *


Baller.... just buy a set already...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 24 2009, 12:00 PM~14570456
> *Baller.... just buy a set already...
> *


Fuck I have! Just been giving them away to other LIL members LOL


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 24 2009, 12:04 PM~14570517
> *Fuck I have! Just been giving them away to other LIL members LOL
> *


I will be sure to thank you in my acceptance speech :biggrin:


----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

payment sent for 99


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 24 2009, 11:04 AM~14570517
> *Fuck I have! Just been giving them away to other LIL members LOL
> *


ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> > THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> >
> > 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> >
> > ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

22 spots left til I pick up a fresh set of the worlds finest wires :biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

I got # 97! Payment sent


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jul 24 2009, 05:08 PM~14574095
> *I got # 97! Payment sent
> *


wen we goin ta pick the rag up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

89


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

33


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

kep buyin spots homie, i need my wheels!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 26 2009, 06:07 AM~14583804
> *kep buyin spots homie, i need my wheels!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

34-35 i need anothe set :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

I WILL TAKE #13, #69
PAYMENT SENT!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

its getting there.... 
bump..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

sup jd


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Come on fellas! This 24 hr raffle has turned into a fuckin week! Lets get this shit over with! :rant:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

WhAT #'S are left,I'd buy another if another player steps up and buys another #.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 26 2009, 06:41 PM~14587195
> *WhAT #'S  are left,I'd buy another if another player steps up and buys another #.
> *


im down. been thinkin i may buy more depeding on how much longer we had to wait. lol. 

any update on the numbers?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm Down!! I'll Take #2


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hurry up cause i wanna get my wheels! lol


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 26 2009, 05:41 PM~14587195
> *WhAT #'S  are left,I'd buy another if another player steps up and buys another #.
> *



Payday is tomorrow...gonna get another number


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

* I am down for another give me #37

payment sent!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 27 2009, 05:12 PM~14596884
> * I am down for another give me #37
> 
> payment sent!
> ...


Damn beat me by a minute,I'll take 39 instead then JD if he beat me to it.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 

PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] </span>
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

WHATS UP JD 

ILL TAKE 16


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 15 2009, 12:45 AM~14478727
> *THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> ...


 SENT MONEY


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

payment sent for 15&94...

com ooooonnn Z's


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 27 2009, 05:22 PM~14597582
> *payment sent for 15&94...
> 
> com ooooonnn Z's
> *


SHOOTER :guns:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha...
common now. the exchange is real good these days. 
gotta take the risk. lol..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14597582
> *payment sent for 15&94...
> 
> com ooooonnn Z's
> *


Holy fawk Andy!!!BWALLIN'!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. i only wish. 
jus hopin i can afford to get them here and put tires on them if i do happen to win.. 
lol.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

payment sent for #77


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so thats what... 8 numbers left...
its getting close people.. get in while you can..
bump


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

90


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 27 2009, 10:26 PM~14599237
> *so thats what... 8 numbers left...
> its getting close people.. get in while you can..
> bump
> *


7 nUMBERS LEFT...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

cross fingers now


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln+Jul 27 2009, 11:29 PM~14600109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet...

good luck to you man.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

I can see myself now ROLLIN THE AVE. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

naw homie, you like big rims... '

leave these to the lil wheel rollers lol... 

this raffle is mine! all mine!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> naw homie, you like big rims... '
> 
> leave these to the lil wheel rollers lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jul 27 2009, 10:30 PM~14600125
> *7 nUMBERS LEFT...
> *


Lets finish this up today!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 AM~14602911
> *naw homie, you like big rims... '
> 
> leave these to the lil wheel rollers lol...
> ...


If my little donation to this raffle converts one 20"+ rider to 13" rims then im satisfied not winning myself :biggrin: for real though, to each his own.
Lil would be boring as hell if everyone did thier rides up the same.. :thumbsup: to everyone and lets get to the winning


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 28 2009, 12:49 PM~14605681
> *If my little donation to this raffle converts one 20"+ rider to 13" rims then im satisfied  not winning myself :biggrin: for real though, to each his own.
> Lil would be boring as hell if everyone did thier rides up the same.. :thumbsup: to everyone and lets get to the winning
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 22 2009, 01:56 PM~14550043
> *payment sent for 16, i should only need one this time lol
> *


paymentsent


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

28 n 29


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey what numbers are left i want to buy another one but cant tell whats left :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

All take 12


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Jul 28 2009, 07:43 PM~14608578
> *hey what numbers are left i want to buy another one but cant tell whats left :biggrin:
> *


dunno for sure. but i think only four of them are left.
30,70,71,79

get in there man...


----------



## HELL_CAMINO (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sumbody buy the last four spots so my sig can be true for reals


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

can't believe nobody has bought up the last 4 spots to end this raffle and see who is the proud new owners of some z's :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

im tempted....
but i bought 4 already.. and now i am broke till next payday. lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 05:39 AM~14613486
> *im tempted....
> but i bought 4 already.. and now i am broke till next payday. lol
> *


me too


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

I just sent for 71 and 79 so thats 2 more off the board


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

#30 sent


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop+Jul 29 2009, 06:02 AM~14613560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

payment for 70 sent


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

So is that it or are there still more spots left???


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :banghead: hno:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hook us up with an update JD :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

sorry for the delay fellas ive been sick again and my wife finally got me to go to the doc so i will try and get outa bed later today and pick the winner


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 29 2009, 09:12 AM~14614362
> *:biggrin:  :banghead:  hno:
> *


refund sent for 77 been gone


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 08:17 AM~14614407
> *refund sent for 77 been gone
> *


:thumbsup:
THANKS TO ALL THAT PLAY ,CUZ THEIR GOING ON THE 83 REGAL 
"AGAINST ALL ODDZ"


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 08:16 AM~14614396
> *sorry for the delay fellas ive been sick again and my wife finally got me to go to the doc so i will try and get outa bed later today and pick the Regal Ryda as the winner
> *


corrected that for ya homie.....get well sooner than lata


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

C'mon lucky #66


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ok homie... 

feel better.. 

i need you 100% so you can pull that lucky #64!

daddy needs new Z's BAD!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14614933
> *ok homie...
> 
> feel better..
> ...


I agree but number 77 i need a set sooooo bad i have no rims lol :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Jul 29 2009, 11:02 AM~14615280
> *I agree but number 77 i need a set sooooo bad i have no rims lol :wave:
> *



When I win the Z's I'll give you my Chinas


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:38 AM~14615603
> *When I win the Z's I'll give you my Chinas
> *


OK LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

As the winner I would like to place my order for a set of 13x7 cross laces 72s. :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 01:53 PM~14616998
> *As the winner I would like to place my order for a set of 13x7 cross laces 72s.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT :twak: MY 72 SPOKES LOL CONGRATS IF YOU WON


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:53 PM~14616998
> *As the winner I would like to place my order for a set of 13x7 cross laces 72s.  :biggrin:
> *


better start cashin some of them fake checks to pay for a set :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Someone post pics of Cross Laced and Straight while we wait to see who the winner is


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

DRUM ROLL PLZ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hno: AND THE WINNWE IS


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i already know exactly what i want... and im upgradin... 

come through for me JD, or your girl, whoever pulls this time!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 29 2009, 03:03 PM~14617128
> *better start cashin some of them fake checks to pay for a set :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: Already have a set but since my cady got a set my ElCo got jelous.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

I won :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 01:48 PM~14617577
> *:angry:  Already have a set but since my cady got a set my ElCo got jelous.
> *


 :0 GOOD ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 29 2009, 03:49 PM~14617581
> *I won :biggrin:
> *


You couldn't have won because I already won. :angry:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 01:50 PM~14617598
> *You couldn't have won because I already won.  :angry:
> *


WHAT THEY GOT A WINNER ALREADY BUT I GOT MY TRACKING #


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14617616
> *WHAT THEY GOT A  WINNER ALREADY BUT I GOT MY TRACKING #
> *


All that time and effort you went to getting your rims color matched and now you want to take them off. :scrutinize:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Would you pull my number already JD. I need to upgrade to some gold centers :cheesy:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 29 2009, 02:27 PM~14616656
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: 

lets get ready to......


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Rumble???


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

WHO IS THE WINNER :around:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

30MIN FELLAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

30MIN FELLAS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
i want my z's playa.. LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ill have to leave work before the drawin, so just drop me a PM with how much more it will cost to make em 60 spokes homie

;0)


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 29 2009, 05:27 PM~14620069
> *ill have to leave work before the drawin, so just drop me a PM with how much more it will cost to make em 60 spokes homie
> 
> ;0)
> *


i dont want the 60's.....I want the 72's we agreed upon :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

tic tic tic...
anyone else startin to buzz a little??? lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 05:47 PM~14620331
> *tic tic tic...
> anyone else startin to buzz a little??? lol
> *


yea i can feel the butterflies commin lol :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 29 2009, 07:47 PM~14620341
> *yea i can feel the butterflies commin lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. you gonna get so nervous you'll have to shit.. 
and miss me winning....
lol
:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 05:50 PM~14620380
> *lol.. you gonna get so nervous you'll have to shit..
> and miss me winning....
> lol
> ...


i aint shittin' till JD asks me what size I want :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

He hasn't even logged onto Youtube yet.....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. thats some stalker shit right there. haaha.. 
just kidding man...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 06:09 PM~14620647
> *lol.. thats some stalker shit right there. haaha..
> just kidding man...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shh shhh shh.. he is here. lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

drumroll please..... :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

bout to hear a rat piss in cotton in here


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

HE IS IN HERE LETS SEEEEEEEEEE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

drum roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

LOOK AT ALL THE PEEPS IN THE FORUM WAITING LOL :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 07:19 PM~14620761
> *shh shhh shh.. he is here. lol
> *


LOL IM FEELING LUCKY :angel:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

hno:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

THE SUSPENSE 
:tears:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOLD ON PEOPLE MY CAMERAS TRIPPIN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

HE IS UNDER PRESSURE LOL


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 08:41 PM~14621039
> *HOLD ON PEOPLE MY CAMERAS TRIPPIN
> *


lol..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Jul 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14621029
> *THE SUSPENSE
> :tears:
> *


the agony of me losin again


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14621087
> *the agony of me losin again
> *


haha.. 
nice to see you are commin around to the truth.. lol..
just kidding man.. lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 06:48 PM~14621117
> *haha..
> nice to see you are commin around to the truth.. lol..
> just kidding man.. lol
> *


hopefully I wont get kicked in the nads like that to.....I am a winner,I am a winner,I am a winner,I am a winner...... :biggrin:


But I have the utmost confidence in whomever JD has pulling that they pullin for the ol' Regal Ryda tonight.....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

anyone remember the saturday night live..
Im good enough, Im smart enough... and gosh darn it people like me. lol..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone wanna sell there # before he draws?? :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

that was a looong 30 minutes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14621165
> *anyone wanna sell there # before he draws??  :biggrin:
> *


get in on the other raffle. lots of numbers left there.


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

hno:  hno:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

Im just going buy 10 spots lol :angry:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. kinda funny if so many people in here reading the last few pages of us rambling one. haha..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14621330
> *lol.. kinda funny if so many people in here reading the last few pages of us rambling one. haha..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 08:09 PM~14621330
> *lol.. kinda funny if so many people in here reading the last few pages of us rambling one. haha..
> *


i know Im just try`n to put wheels on my car lol i HAVE NONE And If I won it be the first thing I have ever won lol cross fingers :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Jul 29 2009, 07:11 PM~14621361
> *i know Im just try`n to put wheels on my car lol i HAVE NONE  And If I won it be the  first thing I have ever won lol    cross fingers :h5:
> *


have faith grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YALL READY FOR NUMBER 21


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hell yea big homie


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 29 2009, 08:13 PM~14621378
> *have faith grasshopper  :biggrin:
> *


im try`n


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

26% DONE


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

Silence in the room please :angry: here we go


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

42%


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

55%


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 07:17 PM~14621418
> *42%
> *


now u just teasin....my prostate can't take all that :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 29 2009, 08:19 PM~14621444
> *now u just teasin....my prostate can't take all that :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jeopardy TUNE PLAYS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14621444
> *now u just teasin....my prostate can't take all that :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

congrats lil homie.... you finally won Haze
:biggrin: welcome to the circle of power :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

46 CONGRATS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dunno who had that number but i know it wasnt me..
Congrats to the winner..


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

purple haze finally win? if so congrats


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

Is that purple haze? and if so CONGRATS hommie!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin: READY FOR RAFFLE 21


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats Purple Haze!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14540420
> *Shit mine's going to say proud member of the most expensive set of all chrome 72 zeniths in the world!! LOL
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I saw the 6 and got slightly excited..o'well


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 07:27 PM~14621551
> *Is that purple haze? and if so CONGRATS hommie!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 DAMN, HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE THESE ON YOUR RIDE, CAUSE YOU HAD A HARD TIME WITH WHEELS THIS PAST YEAR BUT IT PAYED OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH

REMEMBER PM ME ALL YOUR INFO SO WE CAN START THE BUILD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 08:13 PM~14621380
> *YALL READY FOR NUMBER 21
> *



At this rate...number 17 won't finish.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

fuck yeah purple haze! now sell em to me lol.. ill put my 14x6s towards em!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 07:39 PM~14621679
> *At this rate...number 17 won't finish.
> *


WHATS 17 RAFFLE?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 08:41 PM~14621698
> *WHATS 17 RAFFLE?
> *


Its here, check it out


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Holy shit I finally won!!! Damn I dont know what to do with myself LOL..

Thanks again JD I'll be gettin with you on upgrades homie!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 08:38 PM~14621665
> *CONGRATS TO THE WINNER IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH
> 
> REMEMBER PM ME ALL YOUR INFO SO WE CAN START THE BUILD
> *


LOL that aint no shit!

Thanks again to everyone and good luck on 21 cuz I'll have some more spots LOL


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: DAM I WAS OFF BY ONE NUMBER CONGRATS


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

congrats haze!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 30 2009, 07:31 AM~14625135
> *congrats haze!
> *


Thanks homie!! It was a long time coming! LOL. I think I might have already bought me a set or two in the raffles, but its all worth it and in good fun


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 30 2009, 09:05 AM~14625342
> *Thanks homie!! It was a long time coming! LOL. I think I might have already bought me a set or two in the raffles, but its all worth it and in good fun
> *


damn, same day u wanted tonys info u won some rims :0 Good job man, it paid off in the end, never quit right? :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 30 2009, 08:10 AM~14625364
> *damn, same day u wanted tonys info u won some rims :0  Good job man, it paid off in the end, never quit right? :biggrin:
> *


LOL you know it bro.. Still need to beat my Daytons out of him though! LOL Shit If I ever got them from him (Which will never happen) I would just sell them fuckers anyways. I'm offloading all my D's and replacing with Z's! Gotta change my dogs name though  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 29 2009, 07:26 PM~14621540
> *dunno who had that number but i know it wasnt me..
> Congrats to the winner..
> *


X2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN SEAN!! WE WILL HAVE TO ROLL IN KANSAS WITH THOSE BITCHES. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 30 2009, 10:40 AM~14626452
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN SEAN!! WE WILL HAVE TO ROLL IN KANSAS WITH THOSE BITCHES. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!! Going straight on the 62 vert and yankin the dayton gold center 72's off :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 30 2009, 09:44 AM~14626491
> *Thanks homie!! Going straight on the 62 vert and yankin the dayton gold center 72's off  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Sep 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15170375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Damn those are sexy!! Cant wait to get them in the mail :biggrin: 

Thanks again JD!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Sep 23 2009, 09:59 PM~15170375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Need a price ASAP..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

